# The New Kits Thread - 2016 Season Edition



## MMsRepBike

Kicking it off this year with Movistar:

Movistar reveals their 2016 colours | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## Rashadabd

I liked the all blue and green a bit better, but the white additions aren't too bad. At least they mixed it up a little.


----------



## spdntrxi

until the ride in the muck.. and then it's all brown back there


----------



## KoroninK

I personally like the 2015 kit better. To me the white just doesn't look right. Here's the Spanish Champions Kit. The Stripes are really reduced on the jersey.


----------



## crowaan

If I was the Spanish Cycling Federation I would be upset with the tiny stripes on that Spanish championship jersey. Rest of the kit looks good.


----------



## kbwh

Those socks. O M G

Apart from that the white pockets are good for visibility while training (the rain in Spain stays mainly on the plain). When racing they blend well with the race numbers.


----------



## jlandry

kbwh said:


> Those socks. O M G
> 
> .


I know, right? Looks more like a soccer player.


----------



## MMsRepBike




----------



## Rashadabd

MMsRepBike said:


>


I am kind of partial to their sky blue/powder blue look, but I like the new one. It's very solid. I guess now Trek and Etixx and possibly MTN/Dimension data will all be wearing stripes. Are pinstripes the new black? Honestly, I am looking forward to seeing what Dimension Data brings to the table.


----------



## MMsRepBike

Kittel models 2016 Etixx-Quickstep kit | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## den bakker

MMsRepBike said:


> Kittel models 2016 Etixx-Quickstep kit | Cyclingnews.com


Lidl? Well I guess all have a price. At least the logo is placed right.


----------



## TricrossRich

Katusha in Blue&White as well... apparently, they'll also be riding SRAM eTap


----------



## Rashadabd

TricrossRich said:


> Katusha in Blue&White as well... apparently, they'll also be riding SRAM eTap


I definitely prefer the red and white for Katusha. Not sure about this one.


----------



## MMsRepBike

So is that the new Katusha kit? Hmmm. They said it will be much more of an international design to go with the new direction of the team. Looks meh. Also looks familiar though. Must see more. And yes. Sram, Zipp, I see them making a pretty big comeback to the peloton with e-tap and firestrike/NSW.


----------



## RRRoubaix

Rashadabd said:


> I am kind of partial to their sky blue/powder blue look, but I like the new one. It's very solid. I guess now Trek and Etixx and possibly MTN/Dimension data will all be wearing stripes. Are pinstripes the new black? Honestly, I am looking forward to seeing what Dimension Data brings to the table.


Agreed- I liked their teal/sky blue kit. Not too sure about the new one... just seems like yet another black-and-(insert trim color here) kit.
if it does show up better, great. Looking forward to next year regardless.


----------



## KoroninK

I do like the new etixx look. Katusha, however, I definately prefer the red and white.


----------



## kbwh

That blue Katusha is not the new one.


----------



## Fignon's Barber

kbwh said:


> Apart from that the white pockets are good for visibility while training (the rain in Spain stays mainly on the plain). When racing they blend well with the race numbers.


But from the tv helicopter view, it will look like the Movistar boys are riding in grandmom underwear! There's a reason this has not been done before.


----------



## Fignon's Barber

kbwh said:


> That blue Katusha is not the new one.


The new Katusha is kit is rumored to be burgundy or dark red. I saw a pic somewhere of the team bus.


----------



## kbwh

Orangy red (like the 2016 bikes pictured above), burgundy, and white, yes. A team van:

View attachment 311021


That big white figure might be the new K, ref. Twitter: https://twitter.com/katushacycling


----------



## kbwh

IAM goes white.










2 more pix here: Les championnats de Suisse de Martigny dans le viseur de IAM | Bikin' Valais


----------



## Rashadabd

kbwh said:


> IAM goes white.


I like this one a lot. It's my favorite so far.


----------



## woodys737

Rashadabd said:


> I like this one a lot. It's my favorite so far.


+1. And Cuore is an awesome product. And I'm stoked for fellow hometown rider Larry Warbasse, from Traverse City, MI!


----------



## 9W9W

Huge fan of last years IAM kit, and the current one as well. Well done!

Valverdes socks are ridiculous, and the best part of OPQS last year was that splash of light blue color.


----------



## MMsRepBike

This is the new winter training kit.
Um... yeah.


----------



## kbwh

Dazzling! actually.


----------



## 9W9W

kit is fine, design is fine, but I just can't get over that reverse baboon ass (baboon crotch?). I just can't look at any more TinkoffSaxo d1cks.


----------



## Guest

kbwh said:


> IAM goes white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 more pix here: Les championnats de Suisse de Martigny dans le viseur de IAM | Bikin' Valais





9W9W said:


> Huge fan of last years IAM kit, and the current one as well. Well done!
> 
> Valverdes socks are ridiculous, and the best part of OPQS last year was that splash of light blue color.


White jerseys are hard to keep clean. :hand:

I wonder if the front band extends around to the back of the jersey like the 2014 jersey? I really didn't like the all-blue and giant IAM on the rear of the 2015 jerseys.


----------



## MMsRepBike

Team Sky reveal 2016 race kit - BikeRadar


----------



## Rashadabd

MMsRepBike said:


> Team Sky reveal 2016 race kit - BikeRadar


Not bad, but I thought Sky and Rapha ended their partnership???


----------



## looigi

They announced 2016 is their last year.


----------



## Rashadabd

looigi said:


> They announced 2016 is their last year.


Oh, ok.


----------



## MMsRepBike

I'll start the rumor mill:

So Adidas has decided it's time to come back to cycling, that it's been long enough now. They're going back in pretty full force and I think they made Sky an offer Rapha couldn't match. So my guess is Adidas will be their sponsor in 2017. But back a few years ago when they were sponsoring Sky it was Nalini that was making most all of the gear, Adidas didn't actually make much of anything. I wonder if they have their own setup now?


----------



## MMsRepBike

*Boom*

Team Katusha show off 2016 race kit | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## Rashadabd

MMsRepBike said:


> Team Katusha show off 2016 race kit | Cyclingnews.com


I LOVE IT!!!!! My new #1. I still dig the I AM kit, but this one is just too cool in my opinion.


----------



## Rashadabd

Dimension Data's logo is green and white, so my prediction is that we will see those colors worked into the team's new kit in some fashion. I am hoping they can rival what Katusha and IAM have done.


----------



## MMsRepBike

I think I read right that they make it themselves too. Meaning they just launched their own clothing company and it's the one making the kits.



















































and lots of other clothes, all the clothes things


----------



## Rashadabd

MMsRepBike said:


> I think I read right that they make it themselves too. Meaning they just launched their own clothing company and it's the one making the kits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and lots of other clothes, all the clothes things


Very cool and so smart.


----------



## TricrossRich

IMO, lots of smart looking kits this year. The peloton is becoming fashionable again.


----------



## MMsRepBike

Astana had their 2016 team presentation.

They look the same.

I don't even care enough to post a picture of them.


----------



## Rashadabd

MMsRepBike said:


> Astana had their 2016 team presentation.
> 
> They look the same.
> 
> I don't even care enough to post a picture of them.


Yeah, they get a big boooooo from me too (again). The irony is that if any team could use a change in appearance and how they are perceived, it's them.


----------



## den bakker

Rashadabd said:


> Yeah, they get a big boooooo from me too (again). The irony is that if any team could use a change in appearance and how they are perceived, it's them.


there really are not many ways to slice and dice the kazak flag......


----------



## MMsRepBike

Well I like what Specialized did with their bikes last year. The design was nice. Anything a little different would have been good. Maybe more yellow? A little white? Something.


----------



## MMsRepBike

LottoNl-Jumbo rolls out 2016 jersey | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## Rashadabd

MMsRepBike said:


> LottoNl-Jumbo rolls out 2016 jersey | Cyclingnews.com


Not bad, but it doesn't come close to Katusha or IAM for me.


----------



## MMsRepBike

agreed, pretty similar to last year which isn't really a great thing.

The new Hincapie team put out their jersey design, pretty similar to last year just new name this year.


----------



## kbwh

MMsRepBike said:


>


White men can jump.


----------



## Frreed

I like the Katusha "non-kit" gear. It would be a good thing to be able to buy a cap or t-shirt of a team you like. Being one who rides a Giant, I would pick up a Giant-Alpecin cap or shirt in the same way I would buy one for my favorite pro baseball team. It would allow the sport to be visible to the larger community. "Nice hat, but who the heck is Giant-Alpecin?", and you have a chance to explain. Imagine all the Sagan gear that would be out in the month of July.


----------



## Rashadabd

Frreed said:


> I like the Katusha "non-kit" gear. It would be a good thing to be able to buy a cap or t-shirt of a team you like. Being one who rides a Giant, I would pick up a Giant-Alpecin cap or shirt in the same way I would buy one for my favorite pro baseball team. It would allow the sport to be visible to the larger community. "Nice hat, but who the heck is Giant-Alpecin?", and you have a chance to explain. Imagine all the Sagan gear that would be out in the month of July.


I agree. A number of teams do sell a limited amount of gear on their websites (Cannnondale Pro Cycling, BMC, etc.,), but seeing more teams take it to the level Katusha has would be cool.


----------



## MMsRepBike




----------



## kbwh

Like a phoenix out of the ashes of Velocio, the Canyon-SRAM womens pro team. Superb.



















Canyon//SRAM unveil colourful racing kit for 2016 | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## Rashadabd

kbwh said:


> Like a phoenix out of the ashes of Velocio, the Canyon-SRAM womens pro team. Superb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canyon//SRAM unveil colourful racing kit for 2016 | Cyclingnews.com


Very nice.


----------



## TricrossRich

I love it.... I think the kit is awesome. I love how they released it... the last 2 or 3 days they've been teasing images on instagram, building hype and then finally they released full images. 

I really like watching women's cycling and I'm glad to see them making some strides... hopefully they can continue to push and build the sport.


----------



## MMsRepBike

They look great.


----------



## spdntrxi

kbwh said:


> Like a phoenix out of the ashes of Velocio, the Canyon-SRAM womens pro team. Superb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canyon//SRAM unveil colourful racing kit for 2016 | Cyclingnews.com



and its a Rapha kit at that...


----------



## Rashadabd

All the cool kids might be running SRAM this year. It sounds like cool looking Katusha is now partnering with SRAM as well. I REALLY want SRAM etap, but I'm not waiting to complete my build until April....

Sram and Katusha Form Partnership - Peloton Magazine


----------



## TricrossRich

Rashadabd said:


> All the cool kids might be running SRAM this year. It sounds like cool looking Katusha is now partnering with SRAM as well. I REALLY want SRAM etap, but I'm not waiting to complete my build until April....
> 
> Sram and Katusha Form Partnership - Peloton Magazine


Yes, katusha went SRAM. I think Boels Doemans was already a SRAM team.


----------



## dnice

Katusha so far, especially love the branding aspect. if you're a "national" team with a billionaire owner and (presumably) have stability, that's the way to do it. As far as reputation: Katusha is objectively worse than Astana in terms of actual offenses (pro-conti dopers: check, convicted team doctors: check; professional riders doping/drugging: check). Plus, named after a rocket launcher...:idea:


----------



## antihero77

I am waiting to see MTN. Rumour has it they are getting a new clothing sponsor. As for Nalini and adidas. Nalini manufactures 80% of the pelotons clothes. Nalini used to manufacture assos as well as Rapha.


----------



## Rashadabd

antihero77 said:


> I am waiting to see MTN. Rumour has it they are getting a new clothing sponsor. As for Nalini and adidas. Nalini manufactures 80% of the pelotons clothes. Nalini used to manufacture assos as well as Rapha.


Yep, I am hoping they deliver something cool as well. I am pulling for them and Cannondale Pro Cycling this year.


----------



## MMsRepBike

antihero77 said:


> I am waiting to see MTN. Rumour has it they are getting a new clothing sponsor. As for Nalini and adidas. Nalini manufactures 80% of the pelotons clothes. Nalini used to manufacture assos as well as Rapha.


No. Apparently you have no idea who APG is. Assos has never been made by anyone else either.

I would be surprised to see Castelli and Cervelo split, they've been together a long time.


----------



## antihero77

Actually Rapha was made by moa.


----------



## antihero77

Rapha | MOA Sport


----------



## antihero77

Mmsrepbike. I'm not here to argue with you.


----------



## Rashadabd

TricrossRich said:


> Yes, katusha went SRAM. I think Boels Doemans was already a SRAM team.


Yeah, Boels Doeman, AG2R, now Katusha are all SRAM. Velocio was a SRAM team as well, but it has morphed into Canyon SRAM and stays with the brand.


----------



## MMsRepBike

Tinkoff Team unveil 2016 jerseys in Courcheval | Cyclingnews.com










Sagan in black shorts but no black shorts for the team. 
What now for those that said it was against the rules?










I don't like it personally, I think it's an ugly shade of blue.


----------



## dnice

MMsRepBike said:


> Tinkoff Team unveil 2016 jerseys in Courcheval | Cyclingnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sagan in black shorts but no black shorts for the team.
> What now for those that said it was against the rules?


i like the kit--but not as much as the paint job on the bike.


----------



## MMsRepBike

dnice said:


> i like the kit--but not as much as the paint job on the bike.


I think the bike looks about as bad as they could make it look. And by association I don't like the kit much. Alone I think the kit is okay, but when I see that blue on the bike it all looks horrid to me. Kind of disgusting.


----------



## Rashadabd

dnice said:


> i like the kit--but not as much as the paint job on the bike.


I actually like it too. It's different and I think it's better than last year's look for some reason. It's not one of my favorites, but it's solid. I put it in the same class as Sky. Right now, I have Katusha, IAM, and Giant as 1-3 for the men. Canyon-SRAM is killing the rest of the women's teams IMO.


----------



## Hiro11

Not liking any of these.


----------



## looigi

I'm liking all kits in this thread, with the least favorite being Canyon/SRAM, mainly due to it being random splotches of color rather than a recognizable pattern of some sort.


----------



## MMsRepBike

Giant-Alpecin and Liv-Plantur debut 2016 kits - VeloNews.com


----------



## Rashadabd

MMsRepBike said:


> Giant-Alpecin and Liv-Plantur debut 2016 kits - VeloNews.com


Giant and Lampre seem like they pretty much stayed the same. Giant's kit was one of my favorites last year and I still think it looks good, but I am staying with Katusha, IAM, and Etixx for now.


----------



## MMsRepBike

The UCI has released the following: No official release from them for a bit:

























No green jersey for dimension data. Stripes on the back? Probably not.

No blue at all for Gar... no Garmin either, just Cannondale now, nobody wants to sponsor those fools.


----------



## Rashadabd

MMsRepBike said:


> The UCI has released the following: No official release from them for a bit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No green jersey for dimension data. Stripes on the back? Probably not.
> 
> No blue at all for Gar... no Garmin either, just Cannondale now, nobody wants to sponsor those fools.


Not sure how I feel about these three.... I need to see the Dimension Data live, but right now it looks solid, but not great. It may be better than Etixx's new kit though. Cannondale takes a step back IMO. I thought last year's black and green was pretty good looking, but the all green bores me. I am not really feeling the new AG2R right now though.


----------



## MMsRepBike

I like the different colored sleeves on the AG2R, more blue is good. Cannondale is like their tour kit from last year, meh. Not too happy about the DD kit, it looks pretty boring. Was kind of expecting them to go a little crazy. Also not seeing the Castelli scorpion on there so the rumors might be solid on that one. They sold off many of their S5 bikes in the off season too.










A lot of green on the new bikes.


----------



## Rashadabd

Deleted


----------



## Rashadabd

MMsRepBike said:


> I like the different colored sleeves on the AG2R, more blue is good. Cannondale is like their tour kit from last year, meh. Not too happy about the DD kit, it looks pretty boring. Was kind of expecting them to go a little crazy. Also not seeing the Castelli scorpion on there so the rumors might be solid on that one. They sold off many of their S5 bikes in the off season too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of green on the new bikes.


Whoa... Not sure about all of that green and yellow on the bike either.... Yeah, it's looking dissapointing. I prefer this look for Cannondale:









RBR not allowing me to post pics for some reason:

Cannondale-Garmin Pro Cycling Team » Andrew Talansky


----------



## MMsRepBike

Tip: Edit your post. Delete the image icon and reupload. It usually works.


I think the green is not so good, just not happy with DD's look so far.

edit: adding another tip.

If an image is on a website or whatever, right click it and "copy image address"
Click the upload button, select URL tab, paste your image address in open box, uncheck the check box and done.


----------



## Rashadabd

MMsRepBike said:


> Tip: Edit your post. Delete the image icon and reupload. It usually works.
> 
> 
> I think the green is not so good, just not happy with DD's look so far.


Agreed. Thanks for the tip as well.


----------



## antihero77

Rashadabd said:


> Not sure how I feel about these three.... I need to see the Dimension Data live, but right now it looks solid, but not great. It may be better than Etixx's new kit though. Cannondale takes a step back IMO. I thought last year's black and green was pretty good looking, but the all green bores me. I am not really feeling the new AG2R right now though.



There seems to be no castelli logo on the dimension jersey


----------



## Cinelli 82220

Dimension kit is by OW, the Norwegian company that supplied katusha this year.

That is why there is no scorpion.


----------



## Cinelli 82220

antihero77 said:


> Actually Rapha was made by moa.


I have Rapha stuff from China, Portugal, Romania and Italy. They probably have a bunch of suppliers.

The actual Sky team issue stuff is incredibly detailed in the tailoring for each rider. It is mostly made by MOA.


----------



## antihero77

Cinelli 82220 said:


> I have Rapha stuff from China, Portugal, Romania and Italy. They probably have a bunch of suppliers.
> 
> The actual Sky team issue stuff is incredibly detailed in the tailoring for each rider. It is mostly made by MOA.


Yes the stuff sky wears is the same as Nalini black


----------



## antihero77

Cinelli 82220 said:


> Dimension kit is by OW, the Norwegian company that supplied katusha this year.
> 
> That is why there is no scorpion.


The old katusha kit was also made by moa. 

Albabici Cycling Products - Professional cycling team clothing.


----------



## antihero77

I found this today

2016 UCI WorldTour kits - who's wearing what next season? | road.cc


----------



## Guest

antihero77 said:


> I found this today
> 
> 2016 UCI WorldTour kits - who's wearing what next season? | road.cc



Still liking the IAM jerseys. Whatever photographer shot the FDJ pic needs to give the money back.


----------



## antihero77

frons said:


> Still liking the IAM jerseys. Whatever photographer shot the FDJ pic needs to give the money back.


Yeah the fdj photo is might creepy. And I agree IAM jersey is by far the nicest.


----------



## spdntrxi

Lampre reminds of WHAM


----------



## MMsRepBike

Wiggle Honda becomes Wiggle High5 in 2016 | Cyclingnews.com

































Their youtube channel is great, great team.


----------



## looigi

MMsRepBike said:


> ...Their youtube channel is great, great team.


Kinda plain kit tho...


----------



## kbwh

^OW is Finnish, not Norwegian.


----------



## Rashadabd

The boys from Etixx rolling out in their new kits:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ri2NrIZI0_4


----------



## Rashadabd

Dimension Data is here and the kits are black and green:









Team Dimension Data for Qhubeka | #BicyclesChangeLives


----------



## TricrossRich

Rashadabd said:


> The boys from Etixx rolling out in their new kits:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ri2NrIZI0_4


I like the blue... that kit with the white helmets looks really good out on the road.


----------



## Rashadabd

TricrossRich said:


> I like the blue... that kit with the white helmets looks really good out on the road.


I agree, it's definitely one that looks better in action.


----------



## Rashadabd

Well, my final assessment (barring Cannondale looking a lot better than it does on the graphic) is that Katusha won this year's kit war, followed by IAM and Etixx. I guess I would place Giant in fourth. I liked Dimension Data's better live, but it's not one of my favorites. I will still be pulling for them and Cannonade this year though.


----------



## MMsRepBike

Good on ya mate.


----------



## MMsRepBike




----------



## MMsRepBike

Old faces new threads.


----------



## Rashadabd

MMsRepBike said:


> Old faces new threads.


Yep:

https://instagram.com/p/BABBW2Il9KN/

I like the Cannondale kit with more black than green.


----------



## Rashadabd

MMsRepBike said:


>


I was a pretty big Etixx fan before the band broke up. It kind of hurts a bit to see Kwiat in Sky colors, but life goes on...


----------



## MMsRepBike

And once again Astana has the nicest looking Specialized bikes. Tinkoff's are horrid, Etixx's are as plain as can be again (not sure why two years in a row they've totally sucked and lacked all manner of design) and Astana's is certainly nothing special at all but at least it doesn't suck.


----------



## Rashadabd

Yeah, the Etixx bike paint scheme is an interesting choice, very dark and very bland. I am not sure what the goal was there. I like the Tinkoff bike a little better than the Astana version, but I can't explain why.

I als cam across some shots of the AG2R kit on their instagram page:









https://www.instagram.com/p/_-Z1uKF4ng/


----------



## MMsRepBike




----------



## Rashadabd

MMsRepBike said:


>


Oh boy, not liking that much at all...


----------



## kbwh

Terribly long shorts, but the overall design is not bad.


----------



## Rashadabd

kbwh said:


> Terribly long shorts, but the overall design is not bad.


At least it will be easy for us to pick them out in the peloton.


----------



## Rashadabd

The Giant Alpecin boys out for a ride:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hAvkreSyvVw


----------



## Rashadabd

A short video about Etixx's new kit and the company that designs it:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o2VoJnn9pnM


----------



## Rashadabd

Ok, the ugly green kit is growing on me...

https://instagram.com/p/BAf6LegFeBL/

Wegelius: We have options for every stage at the Tour Down Under | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## Rashadabd

Team Dimension Data's official kit actually looks pretty good. Not sure how clean it will be after a race, but I like it a lot. 

https://instagram.com/p/BAjI_iUgBny/


----------



## kbwh

It's very very nice. Black shorts, yay! The big Qhubeca "Q" on the back is retained for 2016, now in black with the hand in Dimension Data green. Good for overhead imagery.


----------



## MMsRepBike

Looks like they're on the stock paintjob bikes and some are using Enve components this year. Maybe Enve will finally make a -17 stem then.


----------



## kbwh

^I poo-poo those black socks, though. Must be inverted, obviously.


----------



## Rashadabd

Overall, I think it's really good. It probably makes my top three ahead of Etixx. I agree that color on the socks would have been a nice touch though.


----------



## MMsRepBike

*Europcar... No wait... Direct Energie*









Voeckler









Chavanel











Colnago is out. BH is in. Poo.
Nice hair boys...


----------



## Rashadabd

This allows you to see pretty much everyone on the WT:

Gallery: 2016 Tour Down Under pre-race training - VeloNews.com


----------



## ColaJacket

MMsRepBike said:


>


They should make the team wear matching argyle socks.

GH


----------



## Rashadabd

MMsRepBike said:


> Voeckler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chavanelb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colnago is out. BH is in. Poo.
> Nice hair boys...


Not bad at all.


----------



## kbwh

BH know how to make bikes. Not as iconic as Colnago, but really Basque.


----------



## looigi

MMsRepBike said:


> ...


This is one kit I don't like at all. I do enjoy Tommy V's histrionics though.


----------



## MMsRepBike

Cervelo Bigla Pro Cycling unveil new jersey designed by Endura - Gallery | Cyclingnews.com

Cervelo Bigla sporting some new threads and a killer looking new groupset on test. Those brakes, oh my. 




















> “That’s the new Rotor UNO groupset. We are the first professional cycling team in the world that is appointed to use and test this product. So that’s taken extra time but in general we need half a week to prepare all these things then we will have two weeks for training and meetings around our goals.”


----------



## Rashadabd

I like it. It's definitely one of the best women's kits.


----------



## Rashadabd

The people have spoken and Cannondale's new jersey was voted the best this year on Cyclingnews:

Cannondale voted best WorldTour jersey of 2016 | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## KoroninK

Other people may like theirs, but I don't. Then again I'm not a fan of green either. I still like Etixx's best.


----------



## Rashadabd

KoroninK said:


> Other people may like theirs, but I don't. Then again I'm not a fan of green either. I still like Etixx's best.


Wouter said he can't hear you because his kit is turned up too loud.

https://instagram.com/p/BBI2uYARJi8/

Turn down for what????


----------



## KoroninK

Rashadabd said:


> Wouter said he can't hear you because his kit is turned up too loud.
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/BBI2uYARJi8/
> 
> Turn down for what????


LOL Movistar is my team, but I like Etixx's kit better.


----------



## Rashadabd

KoroninK said:


> LOL Movistar is my team, but I like Etixx's kit better.


That's a nice kit as well. Sorry, I couldn't help myself.


----------



## Rashadabd

My opinions on the 2016 kits has changed a little bit now that I have been able to see them during actual races out on the road. I don't like the Katusha kit as much I did during team presentation and the initial photos. It's still a nice kit, but not as cool as I initially thought. The IAM, Etixx, and Dimension Data kits are just excellent. I love them. The Cannondale kit grows on me a bit more every day. It's pretty nice when you see all the detail up close.


----------



## kbwh

DiData have made a total jumble out of Edvald's jersey. 










I nominate it the worst Norwegian champion's jersey ever. And yeah the front is just the same.


----------



## MMsRepBike

kbwh said:


> I nominate it the worst Norwegian champion's jersey ever. And yeah the front is just the same.


You have a good point there. That looks really LBS clubish at best.


----------



## TricrossRich

I like Cannondale the best, 2nd is Etixx and 3rd would be IAM. I wish Orica and BMC would freshen up their look.. i like both of those teams and, particularly Orica and they both look dated and bland.


----------



## Rashadabd

Yeah, not good.


----------



## MMsRepBike

MMsRepBike said:


>


----------



## MMsRepBike

*GCN looks at Men's 2016 bikes*


----------



## looigi

MMsRepBike said:


> You have a good point there. That looks really LBS clubish at best.


LBSs around here have way better designs than that.


----------



## KoroninK

kbwh said:


> I nominate it the worst Norwegian champion's jersey ever. And yeah the front is just the same.


You may have a point with this one. That is pretty bad. I'm still not happy with the Spanish Champion's jersey, but I can live with it over the Norwegian one. Oh and those socks from the photo shoot with the new kit I have no idea what they are for because they aren't being worn in the race. Here's Valverde from yesterday's race. I will give the team credit for this one, the team jacket for Valverde does have the same stripes for the Spanish Champion as the jersey has. The second picture is from today's race.


----------



## Rashadabd

TricrossRich said:


> I like Cannondale the best, 2nd is Etixx and 3rd would be IAM. I wish Orica and BMC would freshen up their look.. i like both of those teams and, particularly Orica and they both look dated and bland.


Yeah, it's time for BMC and Orica to innovate and do something new. I really like Movistar's kit, but they could use a complete update as well.


----------



## MMsRepBike

*New UCI World Champion's Jersey design*

The UCI has changed the look of the striped jerseys for 2016.

They have eliminated the logos on the front that dictated the discipline the jersey represented. They've unified them all into one sort of retro design:

























(Sorry to show you in second place Peter but you know how it is)


----------



## kbwh

That's clean and fine again. The only "logoed" jersey that had anything going for it design wise was the track one anyway. All the others were just clutter.
The rider is, for a number of years now, only allowed to wear the jersey while riding it's discipline (e.g. keirin, road TT, XCO), so the "design" bit has become superfluous.


----------



## kbwh

The Norwegian Cycling Federation gave DiData a slap on their hand:


----------



## rufus

After seeing a few races, I'd like Etixx better if the black and blue were swapped on the jersey. The blue is nice, a nod back to the old Quick-Step colors. 

Like FDJ and Lotto Jumbo, most of the rest are kinda meh. The new Dimension Data do nothing for me, and not really feeling the white IAM.


----------



## Rashadabd

These aren't pro team kits, but I thought you folks might be interested:

40 Great Cycling Kits for 2016 : De Marchi Women?s Corsa Jersey and Wool Shorts | Bicycling


----------



## MMsRepBike

Photo gallery of new Orica-BikeExchange kit | CyclingTips


----------



## MMsRepBike




----------



## Rashadabd

MMsRepBike said:


>


I wish it had more red like the socks, but I dig it.


----------



## MMsRepBike

Just for July


----------

